# WW1 Mauser 7.65 pistol



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

got this from a friend of my moms who's grandfather recently passed away. this gun belonged ho his father who, from what i have been told, served in WW1 and is where they think he obtained this gun. the family whom are fanatical "anti gun" were about to have this gun destroyed before i "intervened" and told them i would take it "off their hands" for them. done a little bit of research online for the year of this gun and if it did actually come from WW1 but there are just too man variants of it for me to be sure. there is a pin that can be removed to remove the barrel and under it there is a stamping of what looks to be a Crown. gun has NO rust but shows wear on the blueing in spots, and the riffling as well as inside the bore looks like its hardly been shot. 

the gun slide locks in place when cycling and only way to get it to release is to remove the mag and re-insert it. the mag is a bit tricky to get out and bet it would be a pain to deal with switching mags when under fire! gun came with its original holster, extra mag, and 50 rounds of .32 ammo. any help with properly identifying this gun would be appreciated! 

not bad for free huh?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Just a suggestion: How about having that pistol checked out by a quality Gunsmith - just to make sure that it is in excellent working condition.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Okay - I found the answer! Description: World War 1 production Imperial German Army Mauser M.1914 pistol. If it has at least 90% of the original bluing and is in excellent working condition, it may be worth $650+ (I got this info from an online webpage)... Awesome save my friend!!! *****One question: Is the crown located over a "Gothic Style" Letter "D" ? *****


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Jigging Jim said:


> Okay - I found the answer! Description: World War 1 production Imperial German Army Mauser M.1914 pistol. If it has at least 90% of the original bluing and is in excellent working condition, it may be worth $650+ (I got this info from an online webpage)... Awesome save my friend!!! *****One question: Is the crown located over a "Gothic Style" Letter "D" ? *****


i had to do some searching to see what a "gothic D" looks like and yes it does seem to have one below the crown, actually a double crown, but looks to be a poor stamping of it but the half that shows matches the "D" i found online. i posted a pic of it but due to it being so small its almost impossible to see. just found a site (thanks to ogf member fallen13) and determined its a Mauser Model 1914 but it doesnt have the Mauser logo stamped on the frame like in the pics. other than that its identical.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Is it a "Double Crown" over "U" stamped behind the rear site?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

if you look at last pic, its hard to see but there is the double crown and a half gothic D on that little bar below the sight on the barrel. 

just went and looked again and yes there is also a double crown with a U with dots above the U behind the rear sight.....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! You did great - pat yourself on the back!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Those anti-gun idiots are the enemies of the good people of the United States of America! Happy to see you get that gem away from them. They could have sold it for good money! Ignorant [email protected]@$$$$'s!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Those anti-gun idiots are the enemies of the good people of the United States of America! Happy to see you get that gem away from them. They could have sold it for good money! Ignorant [email protected]@$$$$'s!


My mom moved to Yellow Springs Ohio over 20 years ago (where gun came from), think they have rubbed off on her a bit 'cause she has similar views now lol. she should know better though, she was raised in the same inner city "hood" that i was. heck she used to own a gun and seen her pull a gun on a would be mugger once! 

honestly the people that i got the gun from, as well as most of those anti-gunners i have met there are very nice people and would give you their shirts off their back if needed. problem is they have lived in a bubble for so long where there is no crime or violence and havent experienced "the real world" long enough, or at all to show them the need for good people to have "weapons". 

next time i see them i am going to have them give me as much info as they can including their grandfathers name, branch of service he was in, what he told them about the gun/his war experience, etc, and keep that info with the gun in a case i will soon get for it. not sure if i will keep it yet but want to preserve it the best i can seeing how its almost 100 years old now!

the only reason i heard about this gun was due to my mom borrowing it to keep at their house (lives just outside of town) due to a lot of shady people creepin around their place and reports of recent break ins in the area. until now that area has always been peaceful and quiet. she couldnt operate it and asked me to show her but i told her it would be too hard for her. 

she is once again starting to "see the light" and wants me to acquire her a simple revolver!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

dinkbuster1 said:


> My mom moved to Yellow Springs Ohio over 20 years ago (where gun came from), think they have rubbed off on her a bit 'cause she has similar views now lol. she should know better though, she was raised in the same inner city "hood" that i was. heck she used to own a gun and seen her pull a gun on a would be mugger once!
> 
> honestly the people that i got the gun from, as well as most of those anti-gunners i have met there are very nice people and would give you their shirts off their back if needed. problem is they have lived in a bubble for so long where there is no crime or violence and havent experienced "the real world" long enough, or at all to show them the need for good people to have "weapons".
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a good plan with that pistol. A revolver of a decent caliber with a 4" to 6" barrel would serve your Mother far better. Just make sure that you take her out to the range to practice her shooting skills.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> Sounds like you have a good plan with that pistol. A revolver of a decent caliber with a 4" to 6" barrel would serve your Mother far better. Just make sure that you take her out to the range to practice her shooting skills.


 Agreed a revolver is the way to go. I've been around guns all my life and still prefer the safety and reliability of a revolver. They always go boom! If your mom wants to carry it, a .38 or .38+P is a good choice in an easy and light weight snubnose. They have a loud bang and lots of flash and can easily slab a scumbag. I carry a lightweight Ruger LCR in.38+P. It is small and light enough to not be a burden. Remember, heavy guns are left at home. Go with a 12 to 15oz. hammerless if possible. No hammer to get snagged on the pullout! You must concider all the things in a ladies purse that a hammer could catch.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Agreed a revolver is the way to go. I've been around guns all my life and still prefer the safety and reliability of a revolver. They always go boom! If your mom wants to carry it, a .38 or .38+P is a good choice in an easy and light weight snubnose. They have a loud bang and lots of flash and can easily slab a scumbag. I carry a lightweight Ruger LCR in.38+P. It is small and light enough to not be a burden. Remember, heavy guns are left at home. Go with a 12 to 15oz. hammerless if possible. No hammer to get snagged on the pullout! You must concider all the things in a ladies purse that a hammer could catch.


She wants a house weapon though. The OP mentioned revolvers. That's why I recommended the 4" to 6" barrel length. More practical from a shooting standpoint.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> She wants a house weapon though. The OP mentioned revolvers. That's why I recommended the 4" to 6" barrel length. More practical from a shooting standpoint.


I use a 6" M66S&W for the house so I see where your coming from. Just wouldn't want to pack it around cause it would pull my pants down. I wasn't trying to disagree with you at all. Just love to talk revolvers!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I use a 6" M66S&W for the house so I see where your coming from. Just wouldn't want to pack it around cause it would pull my pants down. I wasn't trying to disagree with you at all. Just love to talk revolvers!


I understand. I can't fault a man who loves revolvers. I like them too. I miss my DA Taurus 66 SS with 6" barrel. I can't believe I sold it! I was fast and accurate with it. Major WAAAAAAHHHH!!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks to this site with the PDF file below i finally found this description which describes exactly describes the gun i have. http://www.mauserguns.com/gungalleryModel1914.asp 

1914 WWI era, Manufactured from 1914 to 1923, serial number range 13500 - 296000 

1 line
address, &#8220;Mauser 7.65&#8221; stamping added on right side of slide around serial number 1625000,
milled panel on right frame discontinued around serial number 277000, most examples in the high
end of the serial number range will not have the Mauser Banner on the side plate.

all serial numbers match and so far my gun is one of the better condition guns i have seen thus far for the style that fits the description above.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

dinkbuster1 said:


> thanks to this site with the PDF file below i finally found this description which describes exactly describes the gun i have. http://www.mauserguns.com/gungalleryModel1914.asp
> 
> 1914 WWI era, Manufactured from 1914 to 1923, serial number range 13500 - 296000
> 
> ...


Simply awesome!


----------

